# max payne/xp



## visotchi (Mar 4, 2005)

I know it's an old game but I kinda wanted to replay it. The problem is that I think it doesn't work with xp. Any ideas?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Why do you think it doesnt work with XP ?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ya, why don't you think it works on xp? i got a buddy that runs it on xp sp2 with out any problems.


----------



## seano (Mar 23, 2005)

I play max payne on XP quite a lot and ive had no problems. (2 comps XP & 2000)
I did have a friend however that downloaded max payne so he could get it first and it was a CD-rip and could not get it to work on XP


----------



## jamyskis (Apr 3, 2005)

I had the same problem with running Max Payne under XP. Installing the latest patch solved the problem for me.


----------



## konik (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi,I have problem with that game as well!!! After I applied latest patch 1.05 I can run game only if I disable sounds in options!!! Otherwise it crashes on startup with msg: abnormal program termination!
But play without sound is horrible!!!
I have Win XP Home Edition SP2 and I applied latest sound driver!
Does anybody know what to do?
konik


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sounds like a sound driver issue. did you update the drivers before playing the game, or after to see if it would fix the no sound problem?


----------



## konik (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeah,as I wrote already I applied last sound driver,just for sure,but it is still the same!
On 3DRealms site forum,they tried to decide same problem,but I didn't get how they fixed it!!!
It's really weird!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

try this. goto start menu, select run. type in dxdiag. in the resulting window, select the sound tab. in the middle there is a box with a slider named hardware sound acceleration level. slide it left till it says basic acceleration and then try the game. then let us know.


----------



## konik (Apr 5, 2005)

sinclair_tm said:


> try this. goto start menu, select run. type in dxdiag. in the resulting window, select the sound tab. in the middle there is a box with a slider named hardware sound acceleration level. slide it left till it says basic acceleration and then try the game. then let us know.


I'm sorry I forgot to write u,I already tried that.It doesn't work neither.
Always appears black screen with error window: 

Microsoft C++ Runtime Error
MaxPayne.exe
abnormal program termination

If I disable sounds,I can play,but it's nonsense! :sayno: 
Did u see that inet site what I wrote?Maybe u will understand,what should I do?


----------



## Zipper1024 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Try This*

This might work put the "-skipstartup" switch

i.e.
maxpayne.exe -skipstartup


----------



## purepetey (Aug 30, 2006)

*I fixed this today...*

I fixed this error on my computer today, the reason it crashes before the intro is that the intro video file is causing the program to crash. If you go into the game files and into the movies folder and delete the file 'intro.mpg'. After this the game will load WITH sound and play fine it just won't play the intro movie for obvious reasons.

Hope this helps!


----------

